# First Arboreal T viviarium



## semtexx (May 3, 2013)

I own several Terrestrial T's and I'm now adding arboreal species to my collection, this is my first Arboreal vivarium setup which will house a P. Irminia. I used a 12x12x18 Zoomed Vivarium, please critique.
I was also wondering if I should replace the screen top that comes with these vivariums with plexiglass to prevent to much humidity loss as this species requires a higher humidity. Thanks.


----------



## JavaJacketOC (May 3, 2013)

It looks amazing, I would just be concerned about anything the p.irmina using that tube at the front and coming out to peg you when you were doing maintenance.


----------



## semtexx (May 3, 2013)

JavaJacketOC said:


> It looks amazing, I would just be concerned about anything the p.irmina using that tube at the front and coming out to peg you when you were doing maintenance.


I was thinking the same thing. She would be right there as soon as I open the door. I might need to orient that hide differently.


----------



## sbullet (May 4, 2013)

I'd be willing to bet she does not use that tube as her home.  But all t's are different.  Don't worry about the screen top for losing too much humidity.


----------



## Seeyoutwo (May 4, 2013)

Or you could take a flashlight and see inside before opening the door. Nice set up though!


----------



## Munch (May 5, 2013)

Nice set up I thought of doing that with the small exo terra for an a.versicolor or a p.irminia


----------



## semtexx (May 5, 2013)

I made a few changes to the layout of this enclosure and added little more decor. 

[video=youtube;rEylWGM-2Lo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEylWGM-2Lo[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## semtexx (May 10, 2013)

I received my P. Irminia, here is an unboxing and introducing of her to the enclosure. I think she approves of her new home 
A big thanks to '*elportoed*' for such a beautiful T.

[video=youtube;gZ-igbSFnmo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ-igbSFnmo[/video]


----------



## pureabsolutevoid (May 10, 2013)

Nice t, and the tank setup looks good. I absolutely hate how that seller packaged it though... Seems like escape is possible, but I'm not a professional. I always ship in plastic container, no way a tarantula is getting out of that.


----------



## semtexx (May 10, 2013)

davidkappelt said:


> Nice t, and the tank setup looks good. I absolutely hate how that seller packaged it though... Seems like escape is possible, but I'm not a professional. I always ship in plastic container, no way a tarantula is getting out of that.


I was a bit surprised when I saw how it was packaged, I've had slings shipped packaged in straws in a similar way but never an adult, but she was nice and snug in there and the ends were well taped so I don't think she could escape. She is a excellent condition and healthy on arrival and that's what matters.


----------



## pureabsolutevoid (May 10, 2013)

semtexx said:


> I was a bit surprised when I saw how it was packaged, I've had slings shipped packaged in straws in a similar way but never an adult, but she was nice and snug in there and the ends were well taped so I don't think she could escape. She is a excellent condition and healthy on arrival and that's what matters.


I totally agree.


----------



## PrettyHate (May 10, 2013)

She sure is pretty, and your set up is beautiful as well! Does she use the tube?
I loved how when you were unpacking you kept on going to unroll her with your fingers and then would think better of it and go back to using the one handed tong method haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## semtexx (May 10, 2013)

PrettyHate said:


> She sure is pretty, and your set up is beautiful as well! Does she use the tube?
> I loved how when you were unpacking you kept on going to unroll her with your fingers and then would think better of it and go back to using the one handed tong method haha.


Thank you.  Oh please believe I was nervous when unwrapping her, I didn't know what to expect from her I've read so much about them being feisty speedsters but she walked out calmly. 
  I just got her yesterday so she is still settling in to her new home she has not used to tube she's just been hiding out behind the big piece of cork bark. I did come home today to see that she managed to come out to poop in the water bowl though lol.


----------



## stewstew8282 (May 10, 2013)

beautiful T, can't wait to get some slings back from my 50/50 breeder loan so I can get some more orange and black hotness on my T shelf. 8D

I love watching unpacking videos, it's like Christmas.


oh and love the little batman next to the water dish...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

